# ficar ruça



## Panameño-

O que significa *ficar ruça*?


----------



## azul84

Definição do Titio Aurélio:

5.Bras. Gír. Difícil, complicado, apertado: 
“A coisa tá ficando ruça” (Rita Lee e Roberto de Carvalho, da música_ Alô, alô, marciano_). 

Saludos!


----------



## Juventude

Confirmo lo que dice nuestro amigo arriba

Es "Ficar difícil", "Ficar ruim", "Ficar Complicada"... Se dice cuando una situación realmente presenta una alta dificuldad, generalmente decimos...."Xi, agora a coisa ficou ruça!!!".


----------



## olivinha

Una cosita más: _ficar ruça_ o _ruço_, ya que se trata de un adjetivo.
_A coisa está ficando ruça._
_O negócio está ruço_.
O


----------



## Tomby

Ou seja que "A coisa tá ficando ruça" es lo mismo que decimos em Espanha "_El asunto se está poniendo feo_" ou "_La cosa se está poniendo mal_" entre outros. 
Obrigado!


----------



## Juventude

Tem que existir a concordância com o adjetivo...

A coisa fica ruçA
O negócio está ruçO.

Abraços
Boa tarde!
Eduardo


----------



## Vanda

Ruço - Tirante a pardo; pardacento, pardaço. /  Diz-se do cabelo ou da barba grisalha, arruçada, ou da pessoa que tem cabelos ou barbas dessa cor. /  Desbotado pelo uso; surrado



> Ruço (*feminino: ruça*) pertence à gíria brasileira e significa: difícil, complicado, apertado: "A coisa tá ficando ruça" (Da música Alô, alô, marciano, de Rita Lee e Roberto de Carvalho.)


----------



## Cezanne

Oh, Lord! Eu devo agradecer a todos vocês que apuseram a ortografia correta dessa palavra, haha. Afinal eu sempre imaginava, quando ouvia minha mãe dizer isso, que se escrevia "A coisa está ficando russa". Perdoem-me os russos, nada tenho contra vocês.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Tombatossals said:


> Ou seja que "A coisa tá ficando ruça" es lo mismo que decimos em Espanha "_El asunto se está poniendo feo_" ou "_La cosa se está poniendo mal_" entre outros.
> Obrigado!


 
Hola Tombatossals, hehehehe esas son bien comunes, pero tengo otra y más parecidita a "ruça" (según la coincidencia entre varios foreros a su definición): ruda.

Miren, hoy a un compañero del clases le dije esto: -Ángel, la cosa está ruda con esos alumnos tuyos vale, no quieren entender-

Y con el mismo sentido que sus ejemplos y los del personal, es algo que se pone difícil, complicado, "color de hormiga", feo... entre otras.

Yo traduciría su primera frase así, "La cosa está poniendose ruda". Quiero compartir con ustedes que éste es un término bien empleado entre los adolescentes venezolanos, con el sentido antes expuesto.

Hasta luego, un fuerte abrazo.

Saludos.


----------



## edgarzinho

Na Costa Rica também fala-se de "la cosa se está poniendo ruda" também se diz "la cosa se está poniendo fea" Fea é o adjetivo "feo" feio, mas em gíria da Costa Rica, se diz ofe. "La cosa está ofe" quer dizer, ruça!!! 

Tchau!


----------



## DBLS

También pensaba que era "russo/a" por lo complicado del idioma , no sabia que ruço queria decir pardo, grasaceo...

Siempre aprendiendo en este foro(o forum?)


----------



## DBLS

perdón, digo "grisáceo"


----------



## brasileirinho

Cezanne said:


> Oh, Lord! Eu devo agradecer a todos vocês que apuseram a ortografia correta dessa palavra, haha. Afinal eu sempre imaginava, quando ouvia minha mãe dizer isso, que se escrevia "A coisa está ficando russa". Perdoem-me os russos, nada tenho contra vocês.



Assumo que também achava isso haha.
К сожалению, русские
(sorry, russians.)
(culpem o google se estiver errado.)


----------

